# First hat on circular..... how do I stop?



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Knitting round and round, getting dizzy. :lol: When I'm done with the decreases and I thread the yarn through the remaining stitches, what's the best way to "hide" the yarn tail? I'm used to knitting hats flat and hiding the tail in the seam (I've done dozens of hats this way... can do it in my sleep) Sorry, if this is a dumb question to everybody who is so used knitting in this way.... it's completely new to me!


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

books said:


> Knitting round and round, getting dizzy. :lol: When I'm done with the decreases and I thread the yarn through the remaining stitches, what's the best way to "hide" the yarn tail? I'm used to knitting hats flat and hiding the tail in the seam (I've done dozens of hats this way... can do it in my sleep) Sorry, if this is a dumb question to everybody who is so used knitting in this way.... it's completely new to me!


Not a dumb question. I'm sure there will be several other methods posted, but I take the yarn in the needle and go through those remaining stitches at least one more time and then snip it very close. It has worked for me.

Congrats on your first "circular" hat.

Edited to add: Sometimes you might have to do each of those stitches sort of separately, hard to explain, but go through one and out between the next then back in through that one as it may be and probably is very tight.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

This might help Maria! Good on you for starting a hat on circulars !


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

mdhh said:


> Not a dumb question. I'm sure there will be several other methods posted, but I take the yarn in the needle and go through those remaining stitches at least one more time and then snip it very close. It has worked for me.
> 
> Congrats on your first "circular" hat.


Thanks, it's just a little baby hat, I'll give it to the women's shelter that I donate to when it's done. In reality, it was supposed to be socks, but couldn't get the hang of a 12 inch needle and fine sock yarn, so switched to worsted to get the hang of it.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

http://knitfreedom.com/knitting-tricks/neaten-last-stitch-bind-off-round-knitting

This might help you.

EDIT: I just re-read your question. Apologies - wrong answer.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

Islander said:


> This might help Maria! Good on you for starting a hat on circulars !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Annelisse (Dec 16, 2015)

books said:


> Knitting round and round, getting dizzy. :lol: When I'm done with the decreases and I thread the yarn through the remaining stitches, what's the best way to "hide" the yarn tail? I'm used to knitting hats flat and hiding the tail in the seam (I've done dozens of hats this way... can do it in my sleep) Sorry, if this is a dumb question to everybody who is so used knitting in this way.... it's completely new to me!


Inside the hat. :roll:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


That's unnecessary


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


Thanks for that, really, the little eye rolling thing is so helpful.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

mdhh said:


> Not a dumb question. I'm sure there will be several other methods posted, but I take the yarn in the needle and go through those remaining stitches at least one more time and then snip it very close. It has worked for me.
> 
> Congrats on your first "circular" hat.
> 
> Edited to add: Sometimes you might have to do each of those stitches sort of separately, hard to explain, but go through one and out between the next then back in through that one as it may be and probably is very tight.


That's what I do making sure I'm taking the yarn through in the same direction as I'd knit it. If that makes sense..


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> That's unnecessary


Becoming a habit -- (again):roll:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Most of the responses to my inane questions have been really helpful, most people on this site realize that no one is born knowing how to knit and we have to start somewhere.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the helpful responses... will watch the link later, have to go to bed now, worked all night and am tired and probably extra sensitive. Happy knitting, everybody!


----------



## GracieKnits (Dec 3, 2012)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


Are you getting ready to blow---again!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

GracieKnits said:


> Are you getting ready to blow---again!


I like your lamb, and daffodils. Am so eager for spring.


----------



## GracieKnits (Dec 3, 2012)

books said:


> I like your lamb, and daffodils. Am so eager for spring.


Thank you books! I'm ready for spring also but it just snowed again this morning in Western, NY.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

GracieKnits said:


> Thank you books! I'm ready for spring also but it just snowed again this morning in Western, NY.


Our snow is melting... 50 degrees this weekend! Odd for Feb. in Wisconsin!


----------



## Ponnster (Feb 21, 2016)

I draw the yarn tail through the remaining stitches and back through the very first stitch. Then pull tight to draw in the top of the hat. (Picture is of flat knit but it's the same concept) 
Thread needle through the top so it is now inside the hat (wrong side) and weave in on the inside/purl bump side


----------



## Ponnster (Feb 21, 2016)

This is a good link for weaving in ends. http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall04/FEATfall04TT.html


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponnster said:


> I draw the yarn tail through the remaining stitches and back through the very first stitch. Then pull tight to draw in the top of the hat. (Picture is of flat knit but it's the same concept)
> Thread needle through the top so it is now inside the hat (wrong side) and weave in on the inside/purl bump side


Thank you for taking the time to explain.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Ponnster said:


> I draw the yarn tail through the remaining stitches and back through the very first stitch. Then pull tight to draw in the top of the hat. (Picture is of flat knit but it's the same concept)
> Thread needle through the top so it is now inside the hat (wrong side) and weave in on the inside/purl bump side


All I can do is second that, and the other helpful and useful hints. Well done books, and you're doing a great job!


----------



## Ponnster (Feb 21, 2016)

books said:


> Thank you for taking the time to explain.


Your most welcome. I am almost done another M.O.E. slouchy hat knit in the round this time. I can take pics for you tonight if you need more help  just pm me


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


This was uncalled for. If someone on a knitting forum is asking for help, it does not help anyone by answering with an eye rolling emoticon. 
If I were just joining this forum and I saw an answer like this then I would not not want to ask for any help.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Ponnster said:


> This is a good link for weaving in ends. http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall04/FEATfall04TT.html


Excellent information. Thank you.

Gigi


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

books said:


> Knitting round and round, getting dizzy. :lol: When I'm done with the decreases and I thread the yarn through the remaining stitches, what's the best way to "hide" the yarn tail? I'm used to knitting hats flat and hiding the tail in the seam (I've done dozens of hats this way... can do it in my sleep) Sorry, if this is a dumb question to everybody who is so used knitting in this way.... it's completely new to me!


I push my needle and the yarn through to the inside of the hat, run it through the top stitches 2 or 3 times more then back a couple stitches. I've never seen anyone else do it that way but it works for me. I've never yet had one come undone.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

jbandsma said:


> I push my needle and the yarn through to the inside of the hat, run it through the top stitches 2 or 3 times more then back a couple stitches. I've never seen anyone else do it that way but it works for me. I've never yet had one come undone.


That's what I do, then secure the end.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

books said:


> I like your lamb, and daffodils. Am so eager for spring.


Our azaleas are blooming. At the rate they're going they'll be done before the azalea festival next month.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


Not very nice of you.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


Really? Such snark for an honest question. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Billie Dawn (Jan 11, 2016)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


I see the original poster has received some excellent responses to her question. I am disappointed to see your response. I wonder why you, as a fairly new contributor, would look to make enemies rather than friends. Some food for thought, dear, if you dont have anything nice to say, perhaps it would be best to say nothing at all.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

loriadams said:



> Really? Such snark for an honest question. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Did anyone expect otherwise? The claws and pointed teeth are showing again.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Talking to yourself is a sure way to get the answers you want.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

jbandsma said:


> Talking to yourself is a sure way to get the answers you want.


Not to mention a fitting for that backwards cardigan with the wrap around sleeves!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Now that's the type of sarcasm and unnecessary emoticon that leads to members not liking you for humiliating another member.
Just saying. 



Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


The inside of your hats must look very messy since you apparently don't weave the ends in. :roll: :roll:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Ponnster said:


> I draw the yarn tail through the remaining stitches and back through the very first stitch. Then pull tight to draw in the top of the hat. (Picture is of flat knit but it's the same concept)
> Thread needle through the top so it is now inside the hat (wrong side) and weave in on the inside/purl bump side


You nailed it. :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Caxton said:


> This was uncalled for. If someone on a knitting forum is asking for help, it does not help anyone by answering with an eye rolling emoticon.
> If I were just joining this forum and I saw an answer like this then I would not not want to ask for any help.


Didn't take long for things to get back to normal.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


And the eye roll helped exactly how?

This really isn't a good way to help someone whom is trying a method of knitting that is new to them.

Books, you can turn the hat inside out and carefully weave the tail back and forth through a few stitches, taking care not to go all the way through the fabric. Congratulations on taking another step in your knitting journey!


----------



## ososlow (Feb 2, 2016)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: I had wondered why they included a thumbs down, now I know.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


That was not necessary Amy


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


Go away, Amy.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


You just can't help yourself, can you? Snark and BS is ingrained to the point that you can't even control "your mouth" when really all it would take is not tap some buttons on your phone.

Nice "new start" ________. Fill in the blank. Call yourself whatever you want, you'll always be ________ to me.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> That was not necessary Amy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knittingforcange (Jan 30, 2016)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


Amy, Amy, Amy. Just couldn't take the hint and stay away could you. It's bad enough you're here under at least 4 aliases, but to answer with such venom, isn't that the very thing that got your original account disabled?


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

books said:


> Knitting round and round, getting dizzy. :lol: When I'm done with the decreases and I thread the yarn through the remaining stitches, what's the best way to "hide" the yarn tail? I'm used to knitting hats flat and hiding the tail in the seam (I've done dozens of hats this way... can do it in my sleep) Sorry, if this is a dumb question to everybody who is so used knitting in this way.... it's completely new to me!


While you have the yarn on the needle, after threading through the stitches, pass it through to the inside of the hat, make a loop, pass the needle through the loop twice then firm the little knot close to the hat.
You can now pass the needle through a few stitches, so they don't show on right side, then snip off leaving an inch or so to allow for the stretch of the fabric.
Easy when you know how, tricky when you don't.
Have fun.
Colleen
PS, I prefer to knit flat and sew the seam using Mattress Stitch using the yarn attached to the top of the hat.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

maryann1701 said:


> That was not necessary Amy


Maryann, I just love that photo on your avatar. It cracks me up and I have it as my screensaver at work. Not sure why it tickles me so much but it does.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

knittingforcange said:


> Amy, Amy, Amy. Just couldn't take the hint and stay away could you. It's bad enough you're here under at least 4 aliases, but to answer with such venom, isn't that the very thing that got your original account disabled?


I don't know why such people take joy in bringing out the worst in everyone around them


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Aggie May said:


> While you have the yarn on the needle, after threading through the stitches, pass it through to the inside of the hat, make a loop, pass the needle through the loop twice then firm the little knot close to the hat.
> You can now pass the needle through a few stitches, so they don't show on right side, then snip off leaving an inch or so to allow for the stretch of the fabric.
> Easy when you know how, tricky when you don't.
> Have fun.
> ...


Nicely explained Colleen. With all our help books will be knitting in the round as if she has been doing it for years. New techniques are always a bit tricky. If I am making a pompom for the hat I will leave that tail end of yarn and use it to help anchor the pompom also, tying the pompom strings to it. Then weave in the ends at the same time.
Love your avatar. So colorful. Is it a blanket?


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

LizR said:


> Nicely explained Colleen. With all our help books will be knitting in the round as if she has been doing it for years. New techniques are always a bit tricky. If I am making a pompom for the hat I will leave that tail end of yarn and use it to help anchor the pompom also, tying the pompom strings to it. Then weave in the ends at the same time.
> Love your avatar. So colorful. Is it a blanket?


Hello LizR.
My picture is a partly completed light pole cover I made for the light pole outside my daughters Bistrot in a small village in France.
I made it like a very long scarf and then stitched on the colourful hexagons.
As I stitched it around the pole, my son-in-law pushed it up to the top where we anchored it with cable ties.
Didn't go right to the ground because of the dogs.
Thanks for your nice comments.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Aggie May said:


> Hello LizR.
> My picture is a partly completed light pole cover I made for the light pole outside my daughters Bistrot in a small village in France.
> I made it like a very long scarf and then stitched on the colourful hexagons.
> As I stitched it around the pole, my son-in-law pushed it up to the top where we anchored it with cable ties.
> ...


Oh wow. That is the most fashionably dressed light pole I have ever seen.. It is really delightful and your choice of colors perfect. Your daughter and son-in-law must get the most wonderful comments from their diners.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

LizR said:


> Oh wow. That is the most fashionably dressed light pole I have ever seen.. It is really delightful and your choice of colors perfect. Your daughter and son-in-law must get the most wonderful comments from their diners.


Thank you again for your comments.
Love your Gertrude Stein quote.
My surname is Rose.
Yes, I think there has been a few comments, mostly from people who say they love the knitting. Funny! It is all crocheted.
A lot of of pictures taken by visitors from all parts of the world too.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Aggie May said:


> Thank you again for your comments.
> Love your Gertrude Stein quote.
> My surname is Rose.
> Yes, I think there has been a few comments, mostly from people who say they love the knitting. Funny! It is all crocheted.
> ...


Then this is the perfect quote for you. 
Yes, I can imagine lots of pictures being taken. People who don't knit or crochet rarely know the difference. I have seen one called by the other name frequently.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I push my needle and the yarn through to the inside of the hat, run it through the top stitches 2 or 3 times more then back a couple stitches. I've never seen anyone else do it that way but it works for me. I've never yet had one come undone.


This is exactly what I do as well.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


If this is all you have to contribute to this topic, why bother contribute at all. Perhaps your eye roll emoticon would work better on a blog. It is unnecessary here.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

GracieKnits said:


> Are you getting ready to blow---again!


Really cute avatar, GK. Every time I see that little lamb and those daffodils, I long even more for spring.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


Don't start!! Just don't! We all know who you are! Remember, you don't read or post on our topics..that's what you said when you were still Amy.
If you don't want our attention, WHY would you..then keep it nice..common sense, it's not rocket science!!


----------



## AmericanGirlMolly (Feb 27, 2016)

SweetPandora said:


> And the eye roll helped exactly how?
> 
> This really isn't a good way to help someone whom is trying a method of knitting that is new to them.
> 
> Books, you can turn the hat inside out and carefully weave the tail back and forth through a few stitches, taking care not to go all the way through the fabric. Congratulations on taking another step in your knitting journey!


Hi. That's how I like to do it.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

books said:


> Knitting round and round, getting dizzy. :lol: When I'm done with the decreases and I thread the yarn through the remaining stitches, what's the best way to "hide" the yarn tail? I'm used to knitting hats flat and hiding the tail in the seam (I've done dozens of hats this way... can do it in my sleep) Sorry, if this is a dumb question to everybody who is so used knitting in this way.... it's completely new to me!


I don't find it a dumb question. We're all learning, right? You've gotten some great answers here that many of us will be able to use.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


Completely unnecessary and petulant.


----------



## GracieKnits (Dec 3, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Really cute avatar, GK. Every time I see that little lamb and those daffodils, I long even more for spring.


Hi Mercy. Just saw your hats...absolutely beautiful!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


Is that the best you've got - a mean answer to an honest question. Would have been better to say nothing at all. I am glad so many others answered her question nicely. It doesn't take long to recognize the snarky people, does it??????


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Excellent video! I'll be sure to use it next time. How very clever. Thank you.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you for saying what I was thinking. I am one who never would have had the nerve to ask a question if I had a response like that. So glad the majority on here are kind and helpful rather than pseudo-enlightened as they like to call themselves. I see the posse has a new victim.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Islander said:


> This might help Maria! Good on you for starting a hat on circulars !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I leave a nice long tail - 12 inches at least, put it on a large darning needle and thread it through the remaining stitches twice like another poster said, and then weave it up and down through the nubs of the purl stitches (wrong side) in a v - until I run out of thread and cut off what's left.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

MartiG said:


> Thank you for saying what I was thinking. I am one who never would have had the nerve to ask a question if I had a response like that. So glad the majority on here are kind and helpful rather than pseudo-enlightened as they like to call themselves. I see the posse has a new victim.


The majority found one answer rather mean spirited. The question was asked in pure honesty and in need of an honest answer. As for a posse and new victim...this is the same person who has been mean spirited in the past and that account was disabled...same person, different ID.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> Hello LizR.
> My picture is a partly completed light pole cover I made for the light pole outside my daughters Bistrot in a small village in France.
> I made it like a very long scarf and then stitched on the colourful hexagons.
> As I stitched it around the pole, my son-in-law pushed it up to the top where we anchored it with cable ties.
> ...


I ❤This! Well done Colleen!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Islander said:


> This might help Maria! Good on you for starting a hat on circulars !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dsand (Jan 12, 2016)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


How absolutely rude of you. Responses like this are not welcome here. Shame on you. You owe and apology to OP!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Dsand said:


> How absolutely rude of you. Responses like this are not welcome here. Shame on you. You owe and apology to OP!


I recognize the posting style and I'm positive I won't get an apology. Thanks to everybody who answered my question kindly. KP makes my day!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


Huh?


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


You only have 95 posts. Why are you attacking someone so early with your relationship with this group?
Shame on you!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

books said:


> I recognize the posting style and I'm positive I won't get an apology. Thanks to everybody who answered my question kindly. KP makes my day!


The good always outweigh the bad :thumbup:


----------



## Dsand (Jan 12, 2016)

Ponnster said:


> This is a good link for weaving in ends. http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall04/FEATfall04TT.html


Thanks so much for this link! Very informative and helpful!


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi thread yarn needle go around top stitches tightly weave thread on the inside.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

books said:


> Most of the responses to my inane questions have been really helpful, most people on this site realize that no one is born knowing how to knit and we have to start somewhere.


Not inane at all, now would you know if it's your first hat in the round.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

SweetPandora said:


> And the eye roll helped exactly how?
> 
> This really isn't a good way to help someone whom is trying a method of knitting that is new to them.
> 
> Books, you can turn the hat inside out and carefully weave the tail back and forth through a few stitches, taking care not to go all the way through the fabric. Congratulations on taking another step in your knitting journey!


 :thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

books said:


> Knitting round and round, getting dizzy. :lol: When I'm done with the decreases and I thread the yarn through the remaining stitches, what's the best way to "hide" the yarn tail? I'm used to knitting hats flat and hiding the tail in the seam (I've done dozens of hats this way... can do it in my sleep) Sorry, if this is a dumb question to everybody who is so used knitting in this way.... it's completely new to me!


I tend to weave that tail into the top on the inside the hat.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

books said:


> Knitting round and round, getting dizzy. :lol: When I'm done with the decreases and I thread the yarn through the remaining stitches, what's the best way to "hide" the yarn tail? I'm used to knitting hats flat and hiding the tail in the seam (I've done dozens of hats this way... can do it in my sleep) Sorry, if this is a dumb question to everybody who is so used knitting in this way.... it's completely new to me!


Hi books. One hint a very good knitter gave me-not exactly an answer to your question, but anyhow, run your yarn through you remaining stitches twice and you can really tighten it up-leaves a very small opening at the top. Then weave your ends in as others have advised. Congrats on the hat.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


Another snarky KP coward-not what we need please and thank you. So just stop it and go away.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

John's old lady said:


> Hi books. One hint a very good knitter gave me-not exactly an answer to your question, but anyhow, run your yarn through you remaining stitches twice and you can really tighten it up-leaves a very small opening at the top. Then weave your ends in as others have advised. Congrats on the hat.


This is what I do also, the operative word is twice. I often leave a 2 yard tail, and after going around the last stitches twice, I crochet a little curl-le-que at the top, if appropriate, or just plain and thread the yarn to the inside of the hat, maybe go around the last stitches again and catch the tops of the purl bumps going one way. Reverse direction, catch the tops of the loops again, to be very secure, reverse direction again and catch the tops of some more 
loops. Man, you are really secure now so you can cut the yarn

When I first read your title, I thought you were addicted to making hats and didn't know how to stop knitting them. Made me chuckle.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


You must be related to Amy! Oh, maybe you are Amy. I heartily suggest you do not start picking on Books or anyone else because you will be ignored til the cows come home from here on in. We are enjoying the site without sarcasm and meanness so don't start.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> You must be related to Amy! Oh, maybe you are Amy. I heartily suggest you do not start picking on Books or anyone else because you will be ignored til the cows come home from here on in. We are enjoying the site without sarcasm and meanness so don't start.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hands2Help (Oct 19, 2013)

CindyAM said:


> This is how I do it, too. Always looks good!


 :thumbup: That's how I do it also.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I run the yarn through the stitches twice, knot it and weave in the end up and down a few times.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


It's been said many times, "there are no stupid/dumb questions". That doesn't mean there are no mean-spirited answers. :-( :-(


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

JTM said:


> I tend to weave that tail into the top on the inside the hat.


I meant to say to go through those last stitches twice...then weave in at the top.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> You must be related to Amy! Oh, maybe you are Amy. I heartily suggest you do not start picking on Books or anyone else because you will be ignored til the cows come home from here on in. We are enjoying the site without sarcasm and meanness so don't start.


And you have been reported, so carry on if you want this alter disbanded as well, as you are starting to loose it already.
MG: someone thinks she is clever.


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

This information is just what I was looking for, thank you so much since my last cast off stitch in the round never looks good.


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

I usually bind off the stitches at the end and "darn' or weave in the small resulting hole. Sometimes it is so small that I just stitch the sides of the bind-off together. If I plan to decorate the top of the hat with a crocheted flower or a tassel/pompom, then I use the yarn tail from the hat to anchor it.


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you for the information. I just want to learn the tricks so the last bind off stitch when knitting in the round looks neater.


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you for the information. I just want to learn the tricks so the last bind off stitch when knitting in the round looks neater.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

John's old lady said:


> Hi books. One hint a very good knitter gave me-not exactly an answer to your question, but anyhow, run your yarn through you remaining stitches twice and you can really tighten it up-leaves a very small opening at the top. Then weave your ends in as others have advised. Congrats on the hat.


That's how I do it. It makes such a tight closure at the top that I never have any opening at all. It also makes that closure stronger.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

MartiG said:


> Thank you for saying what I was thinking. I am one who never would have had the nerve to ask a question if I had a response like that. So glad the majority on here are kind and helpful rather than pseudo-enlightened as they like to call themselves. I see the posse has a new victim.


There is no posse, there is no new victim. The nasty poster is AmyKnits with a new ID. She's a one-person posse.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

knittingforcange said:


> Amy, Amy, Amy. Just couldn't take the hint and stay away could you. It's bad enough you're here under at least 4 aliases, but to answer with such venom, isn't that the very thing that got your original account disabled?


Can you tell us her other user names, so we can avoid her?


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Annelisse said:


> Inside the hat. :roll:


 :thumbup: Yes that's how I do it also. Doesn't mean it's the right way but it's a good way. I often put a pompom on my baby hats.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> There is no posse, there is no new victim. The nasty poster is AmyKnits with a new ID. She's a one-person posse.


Some must not have a life to keep this up


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Louette said:


> :thumbup: Yes that's how I do it also. Doesn't mean it's the right way but it's a good way. I often put a pompom on my baby hats.


Thank you for saying it without the eye-rolling. Nice to know that not everyone thinks new knitters should read and not post or ask questions.


----------



## amundson (Feb 1, 2013)

Barbabl, you may have posted an incorrect link but I have not seen it before. It was very interesting and helpful. Can't wait to use it. Thanks for your "mistake".


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Marylou12 said:


> Some must not have a life to keep this up


Someone posted a valid question and another had to answer with an eye roll, perhaps you should take it up with the person who felt the need to become snarky. She is the one who insists on behaving badly.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I always put the yarn through the stitches twice. Then I darn away the end, just as you would starting a new ball of yarn in the middle of a row/round...


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Louette said:


> :thumbup: Yes that's how I do it also. Doesn't mean it's the right way but it's a good way. I often put a pompom on my baby hats.


 :roll:


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Here we go, again! We had several days of limited snakiness, too good to last. How about we report and then ignore the snark and simply answer the question (which many of you have done). We can encourage the OP by saying thanks for the question since it will doubtless help others who are too shy to ask. 

I don't have anything to add to the answers to this question , but plan to continue to ask any dumb questions that may occur to me as I try to improve my skills and offer whatever knowledge I may have acquired through the help of others.

My spouse is taking this computer out of town, so I'll be interested to see where this goes when she gets back.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Well everybody, hat is finished. Can't say knitting circularly is my favorite way yet, just have to get used to it. This "old, elderly" dog can still learn a few new tricks.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

books said:


> Well everybody, hat is finished. Can't say knitting circularly is my favorite way yet, just have to get used to it. This "old, elderly" dog can still learn a few new tricks.


YAY! You'll come to love it, eventually. Knitting in the round does take a little getting used to but so worth it!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

books said:


> Well everybody, hat is finished. Can't say knitting circularly is my favorite way yet, just have to get used to it. This "old, elderly" dog can still learn a few new tricks.


Even old 4 legged, fur coated dogs can learn things if people are willing to teach them and not act like they're an annoyance when they don't know something.

Actual dogs, though, usually take a little longer to 'get it'.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

books said:


> Well everybody, hat is finished. Can't say knitting circularly is my favorite way yet, just have to get used to it. This "old, elderly" dog can still learn a few new tricks.


You'll like it the more you do it..I am not old, elderly or a dog..but mature, wise and still learning everyday..


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

books said:


> Well everybody, hat is finished. Can't say knitting circularly is my favorite way yet, just have to get used to it. This "old, elderly" dog can still learn a few new tricks.


Great to hear that you have completed your hat.
Old dogs and new tricks go together in my book.
I have been knitting and crocheting for 66 years and I still learn new stuff, sometimes by experimenting myself and sometimes from reading posts on KP.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> And you have been reported, so carry on if you want this alter disbanded as well, as you are starting to loose it already.
> MG: someone thinks she is clever.


You reported me? Are you kidding?


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

eastend said:


> This information is just what I was looking for, thank you so much since my last cast off stitch in the round never looks good.


Don't cast off. Keep the stitches live and thread the yarn through the stitches, going in the direction of the knitting. Cinch up the stitches. Take the needle through the stitches again. If the stitches are cinched up well, it won't matter if you hit the exact center of the stitch. Providing friction for the yarn is what we're doing. Then, go around again this time burying the yarn in the stitches as you go, then catch the tops of the purl humps say 5, reverse direction, do the 5 humps again, reverse direction and do it one last time. You are secure! Cut the yarn


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Montana Gramma said:


> You reported me? Are you kidding?


I think she meant she reported Amy, not you.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

cah said:


> I think she meant she reported Amy, not you.


Hope so.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Montana Gramma said:


> You reported me? Are you kidding?


I believe that was addressed to someone else.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> You reported me? Are you kidding?


No. I think she just hit the quote reply to the wrong person and was talking to the same one you were. You said nothing reportable, the eye roller...well, that's just another alter ego, isn't it?


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Montana Gramma said:


> You reported me? Are you kidding?


No, no not you Montana. It was the eye roll poster quote which was in your post. I'm sure Maryann meant her.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> No. I think she just hit the quote reply to the wrong person and was talking to the same one you were. You said nothing reportable, the eye roller...well, that's just another alter ego, isn't it?


Gee, you guys are much better at figuring things out than myself, the MG caught me off guard I guess. Even if someone did report my statement I would still stand behind it, it was so nice there for awhile! I thought the eye roll was on the post I was commenting on and I did not think they were joking but rather were being rude.
Just how many times can a person join here with a different name? I thought your address was the same when you logged on? I am like Schultz on Hogans Heros, I know nothing, but for real , lol!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Gee, you guys are much better at figuring things out than myself, the MG caught me off guard I guess. Even if someone did report my statement I would still stand behind it, it was so nice there for awhile! I thought the eye roll was on the post I was commenting on and I did not think they were joking but rather were being rude.
> Just how many times can a person join here with a different name? I thought your address was the same when you logged on? I am like Schultz on Hogans Heros, I know nothing, but for real , lol!


Some people are just allowed to get away with more than others.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Some people are just allowed to get away with more than others.


Ahha!
Sorry this went awry Maria, but you certainly can rely on a lot of the ideas replies related, work for me on my hats.


----------



## knitter143001 (Dec 30, 2015)

I watched the video - good to know if you can learn something or not - I do pretty much the same, except I run the yarn through the last stitches an additional time before I make my knot -I think it gives some additional support to the cast off. Also, when I cast on the stitches, I add one additional stitch and then, when I come to that stitch, I knit it together with the first stitch. It makes a smoother join.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

knitter143001 said:


> I watched the video - good to know if you can learn something or not - I do pretty much the same, except I run the yarn through the last stitches an additional time before I make my knot -I think it gives some additional support to the cast off. Also, when I cast on the stitches, I add one additional stitch and then, when I come to that stitch, I knit it together with the first stitch. It makes a smoother join.


I do something similar, cast on one extra and knit (or purl) the last stitch I cast on, together with the first cast on stitch.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

books said:


> Well everybody, hat is finished. Can't say knitting circularly is my favorite way yet, just have to get used to it. This "old, elderly" dog can still learn a few new tricks.


What I love most about circular knitting is that there are no seams to fiddle with. When the hat is done, it's done! Just a couple of ends to weave in, unless you've used multiple colors.

What? No photo?


----------



## spydr716 (Feb 24, 2011)

I just go thru the stitches again, pull it securely ans weave the yarn thru a few rows and cut.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

books said:


> Well everybody, hat is finished. Can't say knitting circularly is my favorite way yet, just have to get used to it. This "old, elderly" dog can still learn a few new tricks.


Congrats Maria!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Someone posted a valid question and another had to answer with an eye roll, perhaps you should take it up with the person who felt the need to become snarky. She is the one who insists on behaving badly.


I was not referring to Artbarn, but to the original poster of the nasty comment.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree! If you can't say something nice, say nothing, whoever you are


Marylou12 said:


> You only have 95 posts. Why are you attacking someone so early with your relationship with this group?
> Shame on you!


 :hunf:


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Marylou12 said:


> I was not referring to Artbarn, but to the original poster of the nasty comment.


Your prior post was a little ambiguous, but I chose to think that you weren't referring to me. I think that Rocky was just clarifying. We're all good!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> Your prior post was a little ambiguous, but I chose to think that you weren't referring to me. I think that Rocky was just clarifying. We're all good!


Good, I know Marylou and she is a very nice person. :thumbup:


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Good, I know Marylou and she is a very nice person. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

books said:


> Well everybody, hat is finished. Can't say knitting circularly is my favorite way yet, just have to get used to it. This "old, elderly" dog can still learn a few new tricks.


Good girl! We knew you could do it, you just had to actually sit down and try. I think you'll learn to like knitting circularly as there are no seams to sew up. It's my favourite method as I really stink at sewing seams neatly.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> Your prior post was a little ambiguous, but I chose to think that you weren't referring to me. I think that Rocky was just clarifying. We're all good!


Yes, I agree. After re-reading it through other's eyes I could see how it could be misunderstood. It was too late to edit it at that point.
Thanks for your understanding


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Good, I know Marylou and she is a very nice person. :thumbup:


Thanks Kathy!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Marylou12 said:


> Yes, I agree. After re-reading it through other's eyes I could see how it could be misunderstood. It was too late to edit it at that point.
> Thanks for your understanding


You're welcome! :wink:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey Maria, mission accomplished! Good for you!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Thank you for saying it without the eye-rolling. Nice to know that not everyone thinks new knitters should read and not post or ask questions.


I use my iPad to view k.p. so I couldn't even see any eye rolling. That is the way I close my hats knit in the round. For the record I don't understand your comment.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Louette said:


> I use my iPad to view k.p. so I couldn't even see any eye rolling. That is the way I close my hats knit in the round. For the record I don't understand your comment.


I use my iPad to view KP too and I could clearly see the eye rolling. It is so sad that a great site like this is spoiled by sarcasm towards someone who is just asking for help...... I don't mean you, I mean the eye rolling poster.


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Now that's the type of sarcasm and unnecessary emoticon that leads to members not liking you for humiliating another member.
> Just saying.


I agree, I don't understand why people have to be so rude when someone asks for help. I've seen so many smart-ass comments over simple questions from rude emoticon to telling the person to search for the answer cause the question has been discussed millions of times already... If you can't be helpful in a nice way you should just keep your mouth/fingers shut. I love this forum but with working full time I can't always check it everyday. I for one am very happy there are nice people that do answer questions over and over if need be.


----------

